# My zombie survival slingbow in progress.



## Cmcdeid86 (Feb 8, 2015)

judge 3 spring slingbow with whisker biscuit flashlight. Adding heavier bands. A lazer that's not currently attached. Also adding a pic style survival kit survival kit will be basics like fire and fishing kit. Snare wire. Twine for small game traps.. Wrapping the handle and kit in para cord.. Going for 30 feet all together. Changing all the hardware black.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks cool!!


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

So how is ir going with the spring set up. I was looking at these on Ebay and noticed in one of the pics where it was 1/2 drawn that one of the springs had actuated and the other hadn't. R you getting an even "loading" action when you draw? Do they load early or very late in the draw? any idea of the draw weigh on the springs alone? so many questions about this RoboSS...They just look cool . whats that band set up and is it what you'll be using for arrows?


----------



## Cmcdeid86 (Feb 8, 2015)

They are late compared to the bands. But it does make a difference. The one you seen was one where his set up was light on one spring set to account for his cant and aim. I the draw weight at full draw it's higher compared to half draw. At full draw I would call it 25 pounds. Half draw 15. Very heavy duty. I like the way I have it set up because I'm six foot 8 and can achieve a very long draw. With my bow experience I would feel confident that I could take a deer with the set up the way it is now. No questions asked. I have a loop band set up witch allows me to get a more even draw on the bands because neither have a set anchor point on the spring set up.


----------



## Cmcdeid86 (Feb 8, 2015)

They are late compared to the bands. But it does make a difference. The one you seen was one where his set up was light on one spring set to account for his cant and aim. I the draw weight at full draw it's higher compared to half draw. At full draw I would call it 25 pounds. Half draw 15. Very heavy duty. I like the way I have it set up because I'm six foot 8 and can achieve a very long draw. With my bow experience I would feel confident that I could take a deer with the set up the way it is now. No questions asked. I have a loop band set up witch allows me to get a more even draw on the bands because neither have a set anchor point on the spring set up.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for the update. Your estimated 10LB gain is substantial for sure... Looking forward to some hunt vids.


----------



## Cmcdeid86 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll have to be careful and close. During now season. Sling shots and sling bows are currently considered toys in New York state and I can't risk injuring a deer with a modified arrow and losing him. I owe it to the deer for one to make a clean kill. And I owe it to my family to not get in trouble with the law.


----------



## Cmcdeid86 (Feb 8, 2015)

During bow season*


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

very cool


----------

